# Rock Cemetery - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 30, 2012)

After spending a day under Nottingham then loosing my memory card I headed back up north but as I was passing I dropped in on Rock cemetery 



> The interior of the caves seen in the Rock Cemetery. These are man made, and could predate the cemetery, as there is a long history of cave excavation for shelter and dwelling in the Nottingham sandstone. The green colouring is the result of moss or algal growth. The caves are barriered off and are used to some extent for storage



All in all an epic day in caves, culverts and drains. 

Nottingham I salute you


----------



## Landsker (May 30, 2012)

Interesting that, cheers Paul!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2012)

Looked like an interesting trip!thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice!

Are those caves actually in the rock in the middle of Naottingham then? The same place as Ye Olde Tryppe To Jerusalem?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantastic find sir. That is what you expect when you hear the word 'cave'. Looks lovely and cool in there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> That is what you expect when you hear the word 'cave'..



You'd love Ye Olde Tryppe then Lee! It's well "cool" in both ways!


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 1, 2012)

I like that Paul different but Nice


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good that does mate, cheers for posting.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 1, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are those caves actually in the rock in the middle of Naottingham then? The same place as Ye Olde Tryppe To Jerusalem?



No these are actually in the cemetery, if you're interesting in underground nottingham check out http://nottinghamcavessurvey.org.uk/


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> No these are actually in the cemetery, if you're interesting in underground nottingham check out http://nottinghamcavessurvey.org.uk/




Oooo, thanks Paul. Much obliged.

Martin and Tracy F.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

thats really cool...how unusual..blimey you do find some interesting places..


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 4, 2012)

I spend about 90% of the time with research and 10% exploring


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jun 7, 2012)

Did you go down to the paupers/mass graves at the back of the cemetery? Quite sad to see some of the ages and what were all obviously young children from the same family. There's also quite a few soldiers graves there too.

Good to see some pics from here.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I spent a good hour just walking around.

The state of some of the graves was pretty bad but not the first time I've caught site of human remains on an explore


----------

